# Ohio University Gamers??



## VGC (May 13, 2004)

I'm just curious


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2004)

VGC said:
			
		

> I'm just curious




I'm not in Athens but I know there used to be a gaming club down down there.  That was more then a few years ago so I'm not sure if it survived.


----------

